
The Century of the Self - DyslexicAtheist
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Century_of_the_Self
======
DyslexicAtheist
... _The Century of the Self is a 2002 British television documentary series
by filmmaker Adam Curtis. It focuses on the work of psychoanalysts Sigmund
Freud and Anna Freud, and PR consultant Edward Bernays. In episode one, Curtis
says, "This series is about how those in power have used Freud's theories to
try and control the dangerous crowd in an age of mass democracy."_ ...

